# Saw this on my FB page..



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

This is me!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

No sign of 'recovery' here (thank heavens!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

That is great


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

love it!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Diane D said:


> This is me!!!


Love it, Diane ...me, too. Can't pass the Goodwill Store without stopping and ckecking yarn. Today $13.00 for some Caron Spice Ombre ... about 25 ounces.


----------



## dianeellis (Jun 25, 2013)

very apt


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Anabel_au (May 31, 2013)

I saw it on my fb too, but wasn't sure how to share it here!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

That's gone straight to my Pintrest board. Many thanks!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

E.X.A.C.T.L.Y....


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds like me


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Diane D,

You just started my day with a laugh.

Thanks.

Just a note I once was Diane D.

Have a great day,

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Love it. "If the shoe fits, wear it!"  :thumbup:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Diane D said:


> This is me!!!


Everytime I see your pic, I do a double take, you are my mum's twin? It is uncanny.

:-D Even the smile is similar


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Me too


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

too cute, I may have to put that on my facebook too


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Perfect! So me....


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Race you there. :lol:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes....this is perfect.


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

me too!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Great!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Lolly12 said:


> Everytime I see your pic, I do a double take, you are my mum's twin? It is uncanny.
> 
> :-D Even the smile is similar


ow - they say we all have doubles somewhere...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Diane D stands for names : Diane Dawn(my moms name)


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

:-D love it


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Because of the weather I have not been able to get to my LYS or meet with my knitting buddies. I am about to climb the walls.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I too love that poster.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Fits me too and my crafts room can attest to it!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

So very well stated. I want one of those, it might help my friends figure out what is going on with me. Thumbs up all the way.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Diane D said:


> This is me!!!


HILARIOUS!😃 but true-lol


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

Who told on us???......hehehe


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

Who told on us???......hehehe


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I really liked that sign


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Love it....


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Ahhhhh some!


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Love--love--love it.


----------



## ashley123 (Nov 5, 2013)

You are so right!!!


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

How do you share something good here to fB?


----------



## Lidewij (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, very funny!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## fran the florist (Sep 3, 2012)

same as you, the wool calls!!


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

cute cute cute made me laugh out loud ...thanks for sharing Diane. Carol


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

That's me!


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh, yeah!


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

how can I get this picture? I want to put on my pinterest !!


Diane D said:


> This is me!!!


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

On my way


----------



## MammaK (Dec 29, 2012)

Like


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh so true


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

how true


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just saw that on FB this a.m....aren't we all????


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh yes!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Absolutely loved it!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Me too!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Nice one.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

I just bought tons of yarn from Knit Picks and I'm not even suppose to be knitting right now. Oh, dear, there's just no hope for ever changing. I'm afraid I've got the bug!

Hey, my name's Cathie and I'm a yarnaholic.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

I prefer to remain addicted.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

so cute, saw it on my FB also....that's me too.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marti57 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just perfect for all of us!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

I resemble this remark. lol


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh my gosh! That is too funny. I just had to print it out and hang it above my desk . . . in the same room where I keep my stash!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

LOL! Love it!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome! Love it!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just love, love, love this...


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm clicking "Like".


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Just saying......


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

yeah.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

ducksalad said:


> How do you share something good here to fB?


Copy it to your desktop and then go to FB and add it...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

mad hatter said:


> Oh my gosh! That is too funny. I just had to print it out and hang it above my desk . . . in the same room where I keep my stash!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol! Me too


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Fits me to a T! I love it!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep, that is me, and proud of it. Of course my husband thinks I have lost my mind, my kids just shake their heads, and my friends are all on the road with me.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

LOL. It will scare my husband to learn that there are others like me.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Diane D said:


> This is me!!!


Definitely me too :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Love it~


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I have know plans for recovery.....EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

so cute!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cute. Smile, smile.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

:thumbup: :lol: :mrgreen: yup


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

You've got that one right!


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

DITTO!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, and me too!! LOL


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Need to add another line - if my husband doesn't see me. LOL


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Anabel_au said:


> I saw it on my fb too, but wasn't sure how to share it here!


Me too.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Bwahahaha!! Me too!! Watching out for heavy traffic..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I was just there yesterday.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

That is so funny! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## mel51 (Dec 25, 2013)

Me too!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

I dont want to recover


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

Diane D said:


> This is me!!!


Hi Diane, it's lovely to see you! I also have that on my FB page. It's a great quote. Love to find it on a hat or something. LOL


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Well what a happy yarnaholic group we are - not a depressed person! Nice to meet you all :}


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Great one, so true!!!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I think quite a few of us suffer from this problem - including me!!!!


----------



## isabelita (Feb 13, 2012)

Loved it!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Really great.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Love it. Kind of addiction I like having.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i saw it on fb too made me smile & its so true!


----------

